# Tip for Norfolk Line Bookings



## 89272 (May 18, 2005)

Just a tip for booking online with Norfolkline.com
When booking choose to pay in Euro as it is cheaper.
For one weeks return ticket in July the quote in Sterling was £98 but in Euro it was 108 Euro which is roughly £77 Sterling!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Norfolk line*

Hi

Strange....but.....

I have just looked at 14/09/06 out, 21/09/06 return. Was quoted £61.75 vice €95.50. That works out more or less the same!

I think you have had a lucky break

Rapide561


----------

